# Guess the Score Friday Dec. 17th vs Raptors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 7 PM on FSN.

Pacers 98
Raptors 89

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (27)

Raptors Leading Scorer- Chris Bosh (21)

On pacers.com, it says that Pollard and Bender are the only ones on our injured list.

Vince Carter, Roger Mason Jr., and Alvin Williams are out for the Raptors.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 100
Raptors: 93

Pacers Leading Scorer: Jamaal Tinsley (24)
Raptors Leading Scorer: Jalen Rose (17)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 89
Raptors: 87


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 102
Raptors 88


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Raptors need a win bad, but are 0-23 when Vince is out of the lineup.

I'll say

Pacers 95
Raptors 90


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 99

Raptors 93


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors just beat the Wolves so they are flying high right now, maybe a bit too high. 
Carter is going to miss at least another 2 games because he is on the injured list, but Toronto has played well without him.
Right now Indy doesn't have JO playing obviously, and he would have caused Toronto all sorts of problems inside. 

I say Toronto 94-91

Pacers Leading Scorer: Tinsley 19 
Raptors Leading Scorer: Rose 22

Wait is Croshere going to play?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Raptors just beat the Wolves so they are flying high right now, maybe a bit too high.
> Carter is going to miss at least another 2 games because he is on the injured list, but Toronto has played well without him.
> Right now Indy doesn't have JO playing obviously, and he would have caused Toronto all sorts of problems inside.
> ...





> Pacers vs. Raptors
> Friday, 7:00 p.m., Conseco Fieldhouse
> TV: FSN RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM
> Pacers Notes | Raptors Notes
> ...


He's doubtful


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh woops, okay then I change my pick to Tinsley.
It's going to be a tight game I think, expect a lot of lead changes.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 104 raptors 96

pacers L.S. - Tinsley with 26 pts
raptors L.S. - Rose with 21 pts


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh man, The Abuser vs. Skip to My Lou should be a very good one to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Oh man, The Abuser vs. Skip to My Lou should be a very good one to watch.


I have a feeling Tinsley will try to do to much and wind up with a game like 6 for 21 shooting, 17 points and 6 assists.

It's hilarious that Al is saying Jalen Rose and the Raptors vs the Pacers. Jalen's like 4 years past his prime but he's still the best player on the Raptors.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Raps get the tip, Bosh scores.

Tinsley easily gets to the basket and hits.

Alston hits a 3.

Harrison called for a push.

A Raptor misses.

Tinsley to Harrison who dunks uncontestedly.

Harrison misses a block from behind.

Foster hits a J.

Bush hits.

Reggie hits an off-balance shot.

Peterson misses. Harrison rebounds it.

Tinsley to Harrison who fumbles it.

9-8 Raptors with 8:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with some nice D. Mo-Pete misses.

Foster airballs a J, rebound through Harrison's legs.

Rose hits a shot.

Reggie passes it off a Raptors foot out of bounds.

Why does Harrison always have his back to the ball?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Steal by the Pacers.

Tinsley misses a J. Foster called for a foul.

Curry with nice D on Bush who misses.

Reggie turns it over. Tinsley rejects Rose.

Alston fouls Foster.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley easily gets by the Raptors and hits. Maybe I was wrong about tonight?

Raptors miss, Curry rebounds. Pacers miss.

Raptors called for 3 seconds.

Tinsley turns it over to Alston, Rose hits a layup.

Carlisle gets a Technical.

Peterson called for a foul.

Freddie Jones has the flu.

Tinsley bricks a 3, this is what I was talking about.

Pacers hit it out of bounds.

Curry with more good defense on Bosh who airballs.

Tinsley turns it over.

JJ fouls Jalen Rose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't see the scoreboard on FSN, I can barely see the Pacers have 10 points with 3 minutes left.

Freddie misses.

Curry fouls Bosh.

Bosh misses both.

Curry to Foster who misses the pass.

Rose misses. Curry rebounds.

JJ misses.

Curry's guarding Loren Woods? And draws a foul on him.

16-10 Raptors.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Michael Curry is an amazingly effective defender.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers have 2 points in the last 7 minutes.

Alston hits a 3.

AJ misses a 5 footer.

Marcus Haislip in.

FG%

47-33 Raptors

Haislip hits. FINALLY.

Bosh misses.

Freddie hits a layup.

Alston gets by AJ easily, Haislip fouls him.

Alston hits 2 FT's

Freddie barely misses a 3 at the buzzer.

21-14 Raptors at the end of 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose is dominating.

Why is AJ playing isolation?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt Bonner's playing some smart defense.

Harrison hits. Murray doesn't.

Freddie gest by Marshall and hits.

27-20 Raptors with 8:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie rejects Palacio. Wow.

31-20 Raptors with 7:53 left.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh damn!!! Uncle Reggie with the Hop 'N Swat!!!!1


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley draws a foul, a Raptor rejects him and hits him in the head. Tinsley walks away.

Murray fouls Harrison.

Harrison hits 1.

Bonner hits a hook.

34-21 Raptors with 7 minutes left.

Harriosn hits


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose scores on Reggie. Reggie hits a J.

Bonner hits a J.

Reggie passes to Harrison who hits.

Marshall misses a 3. After some effort, Jeff Foster steals it and Reggie hits a layup.

Tinsley called for his 3rd foul.

38-29 Raptors with 5 minutes left.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

For some reason I just had a huge lament for Jonathan Bender thinking about how he would tear it up if he wasn't injured.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt Bonner hits again, man.

Bonner fouls Tinsley.

Tinsley hits one FT.

40-30 Raptors.

Tinsley fouled, no call.

Foster fouled and the goaltend.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster misses.

Foster misses.

Reggie misses, Harrison rebounds and is fouled. And one.

42-35 Raptors with 3 minutes left in the half.

Palacio hits.

Freddie hits a J.

44-37 Raptors

Loren Woods misses.

Quinn tries to be funny, is unsuccessful.

Harrison rejects Bosh.

Alston fouls Reggie.

44-37 with 1:49 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a 3, his foot was on the line.

Reggie called for a foul.

47-41 Raptors with 44 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ to Foster who hits.

Bosh misses.

Freddie hits.

47-45 Raptors at the half.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fred Jones has to be 3rd in the league in ability to drive to the rim behind Wade and Kobe.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That was a very strong end of the half for us, I definitely see us carrying this momentum into the second half. And damn, David Harrison really is progressing quite nicely. If you look at this kid's stats for the last 6-7 games, man, he is just filling the sheets up, especially with the blocks. I love the duo of him and foster right now. Can you imagine when Jermaine gets back? DAMN!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Scot Pollard is hilarious, especially the crack about the Pistons fans.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> That was a very strong end of the half for us, I definitely see us carrying this momentum into the second half. And damn, David Harrison really is progressing quite nicely. If you look at this kid's stats for the last 6-7 games, man, he is just filling the sheets up, especially with the blocks. I love the duo of him and foster right now. Can you imagine when Jermaine gets back? DAMN!


When Jermaine comes back, Harrison goes back to the bench. Let's not forget that while he's good at blocking, he's dominating the RAPTORS on the inside.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> When Jermaine comes back, Harrison goes back to the bench. Let's not forget that while he's good at blocking, he's dominating the RAPTORS on the inside.


Yeah cause he so big.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers turn it over

Bosh hits

Tinsley hits a J.

Rose misses.

Tinsley hits a floater.

Tinsley just passed 2000 points in his career.

Harrison called for a foul.

50-49 Raptors

Tinsley turns it over.

Peterson steps out of bounds.

Rose hits after he bumps JJ away.

Ball bounces off Tinsley, Raptor ball.

Alston airballs a floater

Tinsley fouled.

3 seconds called on the clumsy Harrison

Bosh misses.

Harrison dunks it.

Peterson misses.

Tinsley hits a 3.

54-52 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peterson hits a 3.

Reggie hits.

Tinsley barely saves it. That was Rodman-ish.

Reggie misses a 3.

Alston hits a 3.

58-56 Raps

Harrison hits a J.

Alston misses a floater. Harrison fouled.

Alston has his 4th foul. Good news for Indy.

Harrison misses a J.

Woods misses but is fouled.

Woods hits both.

Tinsley hits another 3!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> When Jermaine comes back, Harrison goes back to the bench. Let's not forget that while he's good at blocking, he's dominating the RAPTORS on the inside.


Yeah, but you can't take it away from him, he is progressing quite well. Yeah, it my be the raptors, but he is still 7-7 tonight. And he has 16 blocks in the last 5 games, not including tonight. I'm becoming a big fan.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And what's with Tinsley's inability to hit free throws?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peterson misses.

Tinsley fouled by Palacio

Tinsley misses both.

Tinsley almost steals it.

He appears hurt now, or just winded.

Tinsley bricks a 3.

Raps turn it over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> And what's with Tinsley's inability to hit free throws?


He's holding his thigh right now, maybe even his hamstring. He's never been very good, though.

Harrison dunks it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bosh lays it up.

Harrison hits a turn around J.

Bosh hits a J.

I guess Harrison really is having a good game. I'm not really surprised since it's against Toronto. Jeff Foster probably could've scored 20 against their frontcourt.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> He's holding his thigh right now, maybe even his hamstring.


Damn, keep me posted, I'm unable to watch it on tv.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's Tinsley's hurt thigh, not good.

Freddie hits a 3!

Donyell Marshall hits a 3.

JJ misses a 3.

Rose misses, JJ saves it.

JJ misses again.

Rose misses.

Alley-oop from Freddie to JJ!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marshall hits another 3.

Announcers said they were trying to get the blood flowing back into his kneecap, he's currently holding a pad over his thigh.

Curry hits.

AJ called for a foul.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> It's Tinsley's hurt thigh, not good.


Damn, well at least we have AJ, gill, and freddie who can all play the pg if needed. but we definitely do not want to go without tinsley for another few games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that a foul on Curry when Marshall jumped into him? They've been calling that against us all year.

Marshall misses 1, makes one.

AJ's shot barely misses.

72-71 entering the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why has Gill not played yet? Alston's out now, but Gill is quick and he could do a better job on him than Tinsley or AJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ misses again.

Rose hits a 3.

Peterson misses.

Foster is pulling a Harrison, he keeps tipping rebounds away from us.

Foster with a behind the back to Haislip who's rejected.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonner hits a 3. 

78-72 Raptors


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Why has Gill not played yet? Alston's out now, but Gill is quick and he could do a better job on him than Tinsley or AJ.


Because Carlisle has a great love for AJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley's back and misses. As does Haislip.

Marshall misses.

Tinsley hits a one-hander.

Bonner misses.

Freddie called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley to Foster who's fouled before he hits.

Tinsley misses a layup.

Al- "Tinsley now taking ont he Raptors 1 on 5"

Bonner over the back on Harrison


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses a layup. EVERYONE is playing iso, no passing whatsoever.

Reggie to Foster who dunks it. This is what happens you pass, Jamaal!

78-76 Raps with 5 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose to Bonner who's called for an offensive foul. Bonner has his 5th foul.

Alston misses.

Tinsley with a boneheaded shot but it goes in.

79-78 Pacers with 4 minutes left

Rose hits

80-79 Raps

Tinsley AND ONE!

81-80 Pacers

He misses it, Raps rebound, Tinsley steals it, misses, Foster tips it in

83-80 Pacers

Rose hits


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster to Reggie who hits an under and over layup.

Alston misses.

Harrison hits and beats the shot clock!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How does he get continuation on that? He took 2 dribbles after he was fouled!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SL's in except Freddie is in instead of JJ.

Palacio misses.

Alston called for a foul, his 5th.

Tinsley saves it off of Bosh.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie misses. Foster pushes a Raptor, no call.

Tinsley steals it.

Tinsley turns it over.

Harrison fouls Rose.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

HUGE steal by Tinsley there


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose hits both

87-86 with 34 seconds left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> HUGE steal by Tinsley there


...and then the turnover


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on Tinsley!

Out of bounds. Pacers have 1 second to shoot.

Reggie hits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Come on Tinsley!
> 
> Out of bounds. Pacers have 1 second to shoot.
> ...


And a 3 at that! I love this man, absolutely love him.

Edit: gamecast sucks,not a 3. Still love him tho

REGGIE!!!!:worship:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's now called a 3.

89-86 Pacers with 8 seconds left. I sense overtime.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rose misses with great D by Freddie. Pacers win!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

ROSE MISSES! That's winner!


Foster with 18 boards, nice.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Who didn't see that Reggie shot comming? 

Jalen Rose looked like he was about to cry walking off the court.

Tinsley & Harrison 22 points a piece.

Foster 18 boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie's shot gets Play of the Game

Final: 89-86 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 12
Bird Fan33- 18
PacersguyUSA- 1 (Wow, the 2nd time this year?)
StephenJackson- 15
DJMD- 10
rock747- 17
Turkish Delight- 10, but DQ'd
NTP- 25

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Impressive PacersGuyUSA, impressive


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Reggie's shot gets Play of the Game
> 
> Final: 89-86 Pacers
> ...


wow, 1 point!



> Impressive PacersGuyUSA, impressive


Thanks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

For once, Harrison doesn't look winded! 

Harrison on Jeff Foster's rebounding: "He stole like 6 of 'em from me"

Reggie- 12/4/1/1/1
Tinsley- 22/4/6/2/1 5 TO's
Foster- 10/18/4
JJ- 2/6/1
Harrison- 22/7/2/1/2
Freddie- 12/4/1
AJ- 3/3/2/1
Curry- 2/4/1/2
Haislip- 4/1
Edwards- 0 (When did he play?)

Rose- 23/3/1

Good News- 48 rebounds to Raptors 34
48% Shooting 

Bad News- 15 TO's

Fastbreak Points- 12-7 Raptors
Points in the Paint- 46-28 Pacers
Biggest Lead- 13-5 Raptors

9 lead changes and 4 times tied

The Technical on Carlisle is now said to be on Tinsley.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> INDIANAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Reggie Miller helped ruin the first game of the post-Vince Carter era for the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Miller hit a long jumper as the shot clock was about to expire with 8.6 seconds left as the Indiana Pacers edged the Raptors, 89-86.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20041217/TORIND/recap.html

Also, with this game we tie Detroit in terms of standings but lead them because we beat them earlier in the season.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Harrison has a knack for hitting "back-breaking" shots.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We played well, I watched most of the game, since my internet was down. 
I thought our game was a little rough around the edges.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

hooray two in a row


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I was out today, so I heard a bit of the 2nd quarter on the radio, when Toronto was winning like 42-32 or something, looks like it was a big comeback for Indiana.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Next up: Chicago..
Chicago has played a lot better lately, but Indiana should have their chances in this one.


----------

